# Does anyone have tips for steelhead in the huron river



## connorlyon18 (Dec 28, 2021)

I have been trying for steelhead for over a month and have not caught one yet. I have tried beads, spawn sacs, jigs and wax worms, hot n tots, inline spinners, and spoons. If anyone has any tips or spots or any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

It’s a real skill . I have yet to get one and it’s been years for me they are there and get caught. We’re you one of the two guys fishing at the boat launch on the east side of telegraph today? I fished farther down I didn’t do any good. Sorry I can’t help good luck though.
Roger


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

When It's cold, try fishing the slower, deeper water. Their metabolism slows down in the winter and you have to almost bump them in the nose with your presentation. 

Keep at it. With practice and persistence comes luck and eventually mastery.


----------



## connorlyon18 (Dec 28, 2021)

roger15055 said:


> It’s a real skill . I have yet to get one and it’s been years for me they are there and get caught. We’re you one of the two guys fishing at the boat launch on the east side of telegraph today? I fished farther down I didn’t do any good. Sorry I can’t help good luck though.
> Roger


Yes I was at the boat launch today. In the summer when I was smallmouth fishing I was told there was some there pushed up on the rock wall on the other side. I have been trying there and at dodge park.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I recommend jumping around to all accessible locations from Flat Rock to the mouth and do some research where steelhead like to hold and rest. Learning to read a river pays off. Fort St and Labo Park are two locations worth focusing on right now. I'd say focus on hardware only and maybe put away the spawn and bobber until you begin to get a feel where the fish like to be. Keep mobile, spend time on the river, and learn. You will get a steelhead eventually! 
Good Luck!!


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

connorlyon18 said:


> Yes I was at the boat launch today. In the summer when I was smallmouth fishing I was told there was some there pushed up on the rock wall on the other side. I have been trying there and at dodge park.


Dodge park boat launch is not a good place to find steelhead. Yes, they have to pass through there to go up, but they do through that stretch quickly as it is mostly mud and soupy clay.


----------



## connorlyon18 (Dec 28, 2021)

Swampbuckster said:


> I recommend jumping around to all accessible locations from Flat Rock to the mouth and do some research where steelhead like to hold and rest. Learning to read a river pays off. Fort St and Labo Park are two locations worth focusing on right now. I'd say focus on hardware only and maybe put away the spawn and bobber until you begin to get a feel where the fish like to be. Keep mobile, spend time on the river, and learn. You will get a steelhead eventually!
> Good Luck!!


For the fort st are you talking about the red train bridge area. What lures or baits do you recommend using other than bobber set ups.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Connorlyon18- Listen and remember anything that Swampbuckster says he is the man on the Huron!! Wealth of knowledge. Well now I know that all the hours at dodge park was for perfecting my skill I have about a hundred hours there and only caught a catfish that I fought for fifteen minutes. Lol


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Swampbuckster said:


> I recommend jumping around to all accessible locations from Flat Rock to the mouth and do some research where steelhead like to hold and rest. Learning to read a river pays off. Fort St and Labo Park are two locations worth focusing on right now. I'd say focus on hardware only and maybe put away the spawn and bobber until you begin to get a feel where the fish like to be. Keep mobile, spend time on the river, and learn. You will get a steelhead eventually!
> Good Luck!!





Swampbuckster said:


> Dodge park boat launch is not a good place to find steelhead. Yes, they have to pass through there to go up, but they do through that stretch quickly as it is mostly mud and soupy clay.


Very sound advice here. I spent many fishless hours beating the banks before finally understanding what these fish like and where they like to hangout. It takes years to really get a grasp on fishing for these steelhead. 
Persistence pays off.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I fished for Steelhead for 3 years before I caught one. But the day I caught my first, I caught my first 3. I've been addicted ever since. Oh, and I fished a LOT of rivers for Steelhead before I caught one. I still get skunked sometimes, but I usually catch at least a fish, or two in a day of fishing. Keep at it, and learn as you go. You'll get some eventually.
I will add that floating spawnbags under a bobber is possibly the most productive way to catch Steelhead that I've found. Sure, some days lures, or flies, or beads work better than spawn. But day-in, and day-out, spawn puts more Steelhead on the end of my line than anything else.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

All rivers fish different, flows, water color and location in system can play a big roll on the “the bite”. Spawn and plugs are go to’s, but I hate wasting spawn and to much “research”, so cast. One thing is for sure with the high water we’ve had in southeast, fish have been on the move. I’m hoping for old man winter to set in some and keep river temps in mid 30’s. I’m a Huron guy but if me and giving conditions, I’d beat dam area up till water sets place with cooler temperatures, like I said just my gut talking. Other than that you need a boat to really cover water when fish spread out


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

I believe that steelhead fishing success has a lot to do with what you are personally better at and more comfortable doing. Before I got the addiction to steel I was good at bass fishing, chucking lures like spinnerbaits and cranksbaits. I learned the Huron river smallmouth fishing the summer months with crankbaits. Found out what areas generally hold fish and the depths of the holes and runs and where laydowns and other obstacles are. I have caught 95% of my steelhead casting/trolling some sort of lure because that's what I know, its what Im comfortable doing, and I just enjoy it more than finesse fishing like float, fly, drift, bottom bounce, ect. 
I have spent a lot of time trying to get better at the finesse techniques because I know they are effective and sometimes the only way to fish a specific river, section, or conditions. 
Best way to get better is to get out and do it.
I have no doubt in my mind that a angler that's experienced and good at float fishing, comfortable doing it and knows the river can out fish a hardware angler in most scenarios. 

My point here is fish to your strengths if your looking to get on fish now but keep working at other techniques to become a versatile angler to be able to get fish in any river any time of the year.


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

All of the above advice is excellent for fishing the Huron River for steelhead. Like the regulars say, learn different techniques for different parts of the river. I NEVER stick to one method as I work my way down the river. I carry two rods at all times for float fishing or casting. You will learn what works better in each stretch of river with time and experience. The guys that catch fish down there on a consistent basis have put in a lot of time learning what works best. Good luck and be patient as you experiment and learn the river.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

connorlyon18 said:


> For the fort st are you talking about the red train bridge area. What lures or baits do you recommend using other than bobber set ups.


Hot n Tots cast well and are a great option for steelhead. Maglips are a good bet as well but I usually fish the 3.0s and don't feel they cast as well as a hot n tot, at least on a long rod.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

It’s mind blowing for me I can’t catch them but walleyes in the Detroit River I always do very good not just the spring run and I have won and placed in tournaments quite a lot over the years. And perch I can always find them in the river and in Erie but these Steelies just have me boggled to the point I’m about to call it. I have thrown everything and floated everything at them and past them. I caught one on the platte with a guide and had one on at Yates with a guide. That’s it after about 15 years . I think I better stick with what I know lol…


----------



## outdoordude (Apr 8, 2008)

U will catch one if u keep at it…. Hot gotti!


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Learning read water in the river is the key 90%of the fish hold in 10%of the water . Tail outs and slow runs gets it done . 😉


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Just stop worrying about catching and focus on learning. Do that, and the rest will come. 

Also, if you’re releasing fish, skip the plugs. They tear the **** out of them and it’s bad practice releasing them like that. If you’re keeping them, have at it.


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Hot n tots are the way to go for bigginers cover lots of water but even more important cover each area till your arm falls off lol. Change color,size,retrieve in every form till you leave an area then before you leave do it again. When on foot i start at the mouth and sometimes work my way all the way up to belleville dam sounds crazy but the reward is worth the effort!!! And if that fails buy a boat and fallow swamp lol jkn


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Just stop worrying about catching and focus on learning. Do that, and the rest will come.
> 
> Also, if you’re releasing fish, skip the plugs. They tear the **** out of them and it’s bad practice releasing them like that. If you’re keeping them, have at it.


Running single trebles help in releasing them. No two sets pulling in opposite directions.


----------

